# Zinsser - blue can for stain-blocking



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I need to paint two drywall ceilings fast & same day, and may need to do some stain-blocking. There are pale brown little water spots (nickel size) all over the place. What do you think of Zinsser blue (water-based) for this? I prime with it all the time, but not specifically for stain-blocking. Good enough for a fast dry? 

http://www.stainblockingprimers.com/zinsser_water.asp

Behr ceiling paint will be the top coat.
Thanks much.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Zin products are superior and exceed expectations.

That said I used for the first time their latex stain blocker on a project. New wood, and the knots came through.

Your situation, use oil based primer like Cover Stain. 
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=222

Use the latex, I'm pretty sure you'll be back to re-do.

Wb's have come a long way and are perfected, but in the stain blocking area, has not arrived yet.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks. That sounds familiar. Kind of what I suspected but was trying to be more optimistic this time.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Let me fair to Zin as they have great products.

I used latex 123 primer for a raw wood exterior job - spuce - pine. It was a budget job, had to save money and time. Have done 30 k with this customer. 

Zin ob Cover Stain is my go to. I know it will not fail. But this I tried the 123 latex and the knots came through in about 2 weeks. Had to go back with ob CS and latex top coat.

As a pro I have to get it right the first time.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

The zin stain blocker (brown can) dries pretty darn fast.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Was at Lowe's today (yes head hung in shame) and saw the 123plus stain blocker and was all ready to try it now I read this. Is there somewhere you can go to meetings. You know like my name is Jerry and I'm addicted to buying tools and new products. I think I need help.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/tba-meeting-tool-buyers-anonymous-6536/


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

123 and 123 plus are two different primers. I wouldn't trust 123 to block water stains being a water based primer. 123 Plus (same as Smart Prime) is an alkyd resin in a water vehicle. It dries fast, is low odor, and cleans up easier. It still leaves any alkyd film though that in my experience does a pretty good job at stain blocking. I've used it over water spots with no issue and even primed cheap luan paneling with good results. The paneling I've seen bleed right though 123 before. Smart Prime sealed it pretty well though. Smart Prime (123 Plus) is very thin though so while it seals well it doesn't really color block all that well.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

gideond said:


> 123 and 123 plus are two different primers. I wouldn't trust 123 to block water stains being a water based primer. 123 Plus (same as Smart Prime) is an alkyd resin in a water vehicle. It dries fast, is low odor, and cleans up easier. It still leaves any alkyd film though that in my experience does a pretty good job at stain blocking. I've used it over water spots with no issue and even primed cheap luan paneling with good results. The paneling I've seen bleed right though 123 before. Smart Prime sealed it pretty well though. Smart Prime (123 Plus) is very thin though so while it seals well it doesn't really color block all that well.


Thanks. Sounds perfect for this application, esp. since it seems I can roll only the "spotted water areas", then get uniform cover with the ceiling paint. (I'll find out soon enough.)


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Thanks. Sounds perfect for this application, esp. since it seems I can roll only the "spotted water areas", then get uniform cover with the ceiling paint. (I'll find out soon enough.)


If you do try it let us know the results please.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

ToolNut said:


> If you do try it let us know the results please.


Sure, no problem. I'm doing this one on Wednesday.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Zinsser is made by Rustolem. I use their odorless a lot, especially when painting in a house that is oil based and need to convert to latex. Works great. However, I found that the KILZ was much better in covering up the walls previous stains and paint at a lower cost too, and since its made by BEHR it has the ultra pure white look to it


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Update: I couldn't get the 123 Plus locally, so...

I decided to try Zinsser's "PrimeCoat 2" since it claimed to hide many common stains, graffiti, preps for dark walls, etc. It was only $15 can which made me skeptical, but I took the bait.

Result: While I was painting, client tells me that dehumidifier "last year" took care of the spots. Yikes- I guess I was dealing with dried out mold or mildew spots (they were very light colored).

That primer didn't work out all that well. Fine enough for my customer since it was so much of an improvement and the house is going on the market, But my eye still sees faint spots up there under the topcoat (Behr ceiling paint). That would definitely both some folks.

Recommendation: Pass on that one.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Anybody tried the Kilz Ceiling Paint?

It claims to have stain-blocker in the paint itself. I should have just bought a gallon or two of that ($25/can)


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Kilz is generally junk. It may have better hide in some situations but it's sealing ability isn't as good as Zinsser, especially when it peels of the wall for no reason. Behr is also junk.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

gideond said:


> Kilz is generally junk. It may have better hide in some situations but it's sealing ability isn't as good as Zinsser, especially when it peels of the wall for no reason.


Please don't use the K word....


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

Zinsser BIN, open all windows and use a fan. Let it dry for a least 4 hours. Stainblocking primers need a few hours in order to block stains, smoke etc.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I think I'd just prime it wait for the spots to appear , dab them with shelac BIN and then repaint sure it'll go a bit odd at first but the whole ceiling in stinky oil prime , spattering onta my face nah over kill,


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I admit I was a bit tempted today,, the zinnser odourless for 44 bucks or the kilz odorless for 28,, a difference of fifteen bucks, for painting heavily stained smokers ceiling , the dark kraft paper shade, was hoping to just prime and skip the topcoat, probably risky but I find as soon as I put latex as a topcoat the stain manages to reappear as if there was no priming done.


----------

